

FBI: Businesses Lost $215M to Email Scams - us0r
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/01/fbi-businesses-lost-215m-to-email-scams/

======
Dublum
Title is slightly misleading in that that's only the REPORTED losses. I'd
venture to guess that the actual numbers are significantly higher. A lot of
these go unreported due to embarassment, etc.

